# Removing commercials from geniego files



## kjhowland (Jan 19, 2014)

Is this possible? or practical. No 30 second skip so I'd like to remove the commercials if legal and practical.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You can't edit the files. 

There is a 30 second skip on my iPad GenieGo shows. I just tap the screen and then the >>| button on the right.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

My question would be how long will it take to remove 15 minutes of commercials from a hour long show. If there was a batch process that would do it automatically I would do it. Years ago I try to edit some DVD and found it too cumbersome.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

As pointed out, there's no way to edit the GenieGo files. Hence, no way to edit out commercials.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> As pointed out, there's no way to edit the GenieGo files. Hence, no way to edit out commercials.


Mr. Litzdog is correct.


----------



## kjhowland (Jan 19, 2014)

ok just what I thought. I tried to pull it up in a video transcoding program and converting it to another format and it kept crashing. Thank you all. Commercials annoy me.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

kjhowland said:


> Commercials annoy me.


Then use the 30-second skip.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

trh said:


> Then use the 30-second skip.


The problem is there is no 30-second skip in the integrated DIrecTv for iPad app.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gpg said:


> The problem is there is no 30-second skip in the integrated DIrecTv for iPad app.


I guess that is the only advantage to having a 1st gen iPad that doesn't have the new software?

But I have the 30 skip on my PC and Android.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gpg said:


> The problem is there is no 30-second skip in the integrated DIrecTv for iPad app.


Just use the scrubber. Probably faster than 5-6 30SKIPS. Or record and watch only those shows without ads....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kjhowland said:


> ok just what I thought. I tried to pull it up in a video transcoding program and converting it to another format and it kept crashing. Thank you all. Commercials annoy me.


no wonder as the GenieGo uses an encrypted format


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Just use the scrubber. Probably faster than 5-6 30SKIPS. Or record and watch only those shows without ads....


I do use the scrubber, but it's much less precise than the 30-sec skip. I use the skip on my android phone, and find it much more convenient.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Just use the scrubber. Probably faster than 5-6 30SKIPS. Or record and watch only those shows without ads....





gpg said:


> I do use the scrubber, but it's much less precise than the 30-sec skip. I use the skip on my android phone, and find it much more convenient.


MUCH prefer the old 30skip that was on the standalone client, the scrubber and I don't see eye to eye a lot of the time.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The variable scrubber was nice, but 30 skip is still almost useless because of the time to re-synch.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> The variable scrubber was nice, but 30 skip is still almost useless because of the time to re-synch.


I was about to mention this. using the 30 SKIP is useless as it takes a good 30+ seconds to buffer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> The variable scrubber was nice, but 30 skip is still almost useless because of the time to re-synch.





peds48 said:


> I was about to mention this. using the 30 SKIP is useless as it takes a good 30+ seconds to buffer.


For anything you're trying to stream agree but for content that's local on the device 30SKIP works just fine, much better then trying to find the spot with the scrubber.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And of course, the new DAFI doesn't have a 30 skip.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I was about to mention this. using the 30 SKIP is useless as it takes a good 30+ seconds to buffer.


That's why I prefer the scrubber and recommend it.


----------

